# No sound from Vizio soundbar connected to Samsung TV



## ljs231

Hi, I just bought a VIZIO S4251W-B4 5.1 Home Theater Soundbar W/Wireless Subwoofer. I set it all up and connected it via optical to my Samsung UN40EH6030.

I set the speakers to external and PDM output.

I made sure nothing was muted...nothing. No sound.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

-Lee


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Does the SoundBar work on other devices?


----------



## ljs231

Oh, by the way, I am running a Roku and a Samsung Blu Ray to the TV. These are the only things I watch. Is it a pass-thru issue maybe?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Does the SoundBar work on other devices?


----------



## ljs231

Ok, I should have tested that theory. I just plugged optical directly into my Blu Ray and the sound bar works fine, so the issue is getting the sound out of the TV to the Sound Bar. Any suggestions? I watch a lot more via Roku than anything else so if I can't get the sound out of that, the Sound Bar probably isn't the solution for me. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

The TV sees the Sound Bar on the list?

Or is to output sound as secondary always an option?


----------



## JimE

Varies by the TV brand/model. Some TV's will pass through audio from other digital inputs, some will process and output all audio. 

In any case, configuration options should be covered in the User Manual.


----------



## ljs231

I have it going from blu ray to sound bar now.

Outputting sound as secondary is always an option, not something that requires something be plugged in.

Chief: yes, it is now working fine with my Blu Ray player so the issue is really getting the sound from my sources through my TV.


----------



## JimE

According to the User Manual (p43), the TV will output the audio out the optical port when connected. No configuration should be needed. The manual does not state if the TV will only pass a digital signal (most common) or if it will pass and/or encode all audio.


----------

